# removing screws and plates from jaw



## alk@APS (Jan 20, 2012)

Could someone please suggest a CPT code for the removal of plates and screws from a jaw. Thanks


----------



## jk2003 (Jan 20, 2012)

It all depends on the removal... are the plates and screws embedded in the dentoalveolar structures or just standard removal after a fracture?


----------

